# CONGRATULATIONS ... Just had to say it ...



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Just stopped by to congratulate you Spurs fans. Great game; your player of the game, IMO should be Bowen. He played awesome defense on Kobe, even wearing himself down in the 4th quarter. AND, what little man, or anyone for that matter, has the nerves to get in Shaq' face. Bowen is smart enough to know that Shaq will only confront players that he know he has intimidated. Bowen showed him --- I'm a man just like you are even though you are 3 times my size.

Another thing, I must confess. I never really liked the Spurs during they're DRob years because I felt DRob was too soft and he crumbled and cowarded down from Shaq. NOW, this is TDuncan's team and he has some young fired up teammates and the Spurs are not the team I remember --- at all. Even Tim, after taking over the team shows his emotions on the court. (  He even has a couple of Tatts, I noticed.)

Good luck in the playoffs. You did it right today, and the Kings should follow your lead and know by now --- The Lakers are going to get the calls BUT, you must PLAY THROUGH THEM. The Spurs did that today and it paid off. 



Great win.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

I must also congragulate the Spurs, as a Mav's fan, I'm pulling for them to win it this year, but I gotta say I think The Spurs have a great shot at being NBA champions this year.


----------



## MomBear (Mar 23, 2003)

So is this a backhanded compliment???


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Are You talking to me?*



> Originally posted by <b>MomBear</b>!
> So is this a backhanded compliment???



If so, no! It's an acknowledgement of the Spurs sweeping the Lakers and an admission that I never liked the Spurs during DRobinson's years.

I thought my post was very clear --- that is, if you were referring to me.


----------



## MomBear (Mar 23, 2003)

> Another thing, I must confess. I never really liked the Spurs during they're DRob years because I felt DRob was too soft and he crumbled and cowarded down from Shaq.



:sigh: 
First of all David is still with the Spurs....And as far as crumbling and cowarded down from Shaq, did it ever occur to you that Shaq is not only better than David but Shaq shut him down...there is a difference....

And yes this team is alot better than it was the last couple of years because it's not just Tim Duncan this year it's the whole team, ....*including David Robinson*...

But again thanks for the compliment and I hope they go All The Way!


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

My favorite teams:

1) Portland Trailblazers
2) Anyone playing the Lakers

Congrats to the Spurs! The only thing better than seeing the Blazers win is the Lakers lose!


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

Awesome game, also how can you not love Manu. Loved the play where he almost hit the guy cleaning the floor


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> Bowen is smart enough to know that Shaq will only confront players that he know he has intimidated. Bowen showed him --- I'm a man just like you are even though you are 3 times my size.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: HAHAHAHA! All they were doing was talking to eachother!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It was a good game by San Antonio, far from a great game...they had a good game. But they made the Lakers play like crap.

The season series with the Lakers and Spurs is really 2-0. 2 of the losses the Lakers had were when Shaq was out, and one of them was the game that he played right before he sat out 3.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i know i love my spurs !


----------

